# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  القاء القبض على مرتكب مجزرة في سوق المفرق

## الحصن نيوز

*القت قوات الأمن القبض على شخص أطلق النار على مجموعة من الأشخاص في احد أسواق محافظة المفرق مساء الأحد.*



وقال مصدر امني لـ"الحصن نيوز" أن إطلاق النار تسبب بمقتل مواطنين وإصابة اثنين آخرين بجروح، وصفت حالتهم بالمتوسطة.



وأضاف المصدر ان التحقيق الأولي أفاد بوجود خلاف شخصي بين مطلق النار، واحد الأشخاص.



إلى ذلك علمت "االحصن نيوز"، ان تعزيزات أمنية وصلت إلى حي الجندي، في مدينة المفرق حيث يقيم المشتبه به بإطلاق النار.



تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

